# Nikon D60



## RYN (Oct 3, 2008)

I have noticed that a lot of members have Nikon DSLR cameras and was looking for a bit of advice.

I have never used an SLR camera before, and would like a camera to help me progress. I am keen to learn more about photography and want something that can be learnt over time.

I think i have decided to go for a Nikon D60 but am unsure whether to go for the standard lens or the VR lens.

What are people opinions on this please?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

Are you thinking of a D60 with the 18-55 VR Lens ?


----------



## RYN (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah that's the one i was considering.

Ryan


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I bought a D90 but succumbed to a special offer at currys for the D60 with non VR lens at the week end. The D90 is fabulous but very complex and I am still getting the grips with it. So far with the limited knowledge I have of the D60 I can say its a really nice camera, well made and very easy to use. I can stick it on P or auto and let my wife/daughter use it and know they will get great results.

Equally, it can be used more seriously by delving more deeply into the options as you progress.

VR is nice and excellent on the longer lenses, but the benefit on the std 18 - 55 is less and I would look carefully at the difference in price. Look around very carefully, prices are all over the show at the moment, I paid £299 with non VR lens with VR its now around £380 (both before £30 cashback)

I spent ages choosing, but felt Nikon build quality was better than the equivalent canon(although I had Canons in film days) and am very pleased I went with the Nikon system.

The D60 is a great camera, I've yet to see a poor review, you will be very happy with this choice I am sure......and you have the whole Nikon system to grow into should you want to.


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

I went in the shop with every intention of getting a D300, but walked out with a D90 with 18-105mm ED VR Lens. The VR lens seems to focus very quick, not sure how this one compares to the 18-55, but if it's the same you should be happy.
I have only taken a few pictures around the house and been checking out all the functions on it. 
I have Friday off work so I will be having a good play with all the settings. At the moment I really can’t fault it (so much faster than my D70s) and very much looking forward to using it.
I can post a review up after the weekend (if it will be useful to anyone)?


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

My D90 focuses rather quicker than my D60, so its not just the lens. Thats not to say the D60 is slow, anyone used to a compact will be amazed! The D90 focuses so fast I had to turn the bleep back on, it was hitting focus without me realising!!!

G900 if you post your views on the D90 I will add mine to it. Can I suggest we try and give honest good and bad feedback about what we think about the cameras, rather than just restate what can be found in other reviews? Dont think you are alone, lots of folk think the D300 is not worth the extra cost now the D90 is out...

How about a sticky of reviews for each main DSLR?

OK back to topic, VR vs non VR

The 18 - 55 is very different to the 18-105 on the D90 and even more so on my 70 - 300.

Given the 1.5 factor for focal length, at full stretch each of the above would need the following shutter speeds to avoid shake:

18 - 55 1/80th
18 - 105 1/150th
70 - 300 1/450th

These are not real speeds so go to the next available. for the 2 bigger lens 1/250 and 1/500 are often difficult at the lower ISO.

With the 18 - 55 1/125 is easier and you may get away with 1/60th. If you delve into the D60 auto ISO you will find that you can specify a minimum shutter speed, if this is not possible the camera will up the ISO to compensate. In this way you can set a shutter speed of 1/80 (this is available, just checked!), and you will always get this - quality will reduce slightly in lower light, but DSLRs images are so much better at higher ISOs you may not notice.

So you dont really need VR on this lens, but it is useful on 18 - 105 and above (was able to get 2 out of 3 shots sharp at 1/10th shutter.

It really boils down to the price difference between the 2 outfits.

Hope I have helped and not confused !!!!


----------



## johnnyboy5 (May 21, 2008)

also it may be worth adding that the d60 doesnt have a built in AF motor so lenses without the motor in them will not AF with this camera, this is the one thing that put me off this camera.[btw it will only be a few lenses that wont work, most will be fine]


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Very good camera the D60.

I have the D80 with the 18-55VR lens and the 18-200VR Sigma lens.

I posted a thread a short while back showing the benefits of the VR system.
Have a read and see if you think its worthwhile :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=97863


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

The 18-55 uses a swm strapped to the normal screwdriver like focussing mechanism, the 18-105 and other better lenses use a swm set up in a different manner so focussing is much quicker.
Usually the higher quality lenses will have a clutch so you have instant manual override, unlike the 18-55. However the 18-55 is fantastic for the price and produces excellent pictures.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

When i bought my D60 i was initialy going to go for the non vr option, but as they had non in stock payed the little extra and im very impressed. Not that i know what its like without the vr function, but just the overall performance is rather superb compared to my previous cameras. But im finding the 18 55mm lense rather limited in its uses...so i would highly recomend getting the pack with the extra lense.


----------



## RYN (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank's for all the feed back, very helpful. If not a tad confusing as not that hot on camera talk yet, but hope to be. :thumb:

Just need the cash now!!

Ryan


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

get a canon


----------

